# Renting in Perth - please advise



## nettyjohn (Dec 3, 2010)

Hi all,
We are due to emigrate to Perth in April and want to rent for at least the first 6 months.
We have contacted some rental agents with the above information and we are getting replies such as "please come along to view the property this Thursday".
Obviously this isn't possible so my question is how do we go about securing a place to live if they won't deal with us unless we can view that week?


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

nettyjohn said:


> Hi all,
> We are due to emigrate to Perth in April and want to rent for at least the first 6 months.
> We have contacted some rental agents with the above information and we are getting replies such as "please come along to view the property this Thursday".
> Obviously this isn't possible so my question is how do we go about securing a place to live if they won't deal with us unless we can view that week?


Dear nettyjohn;

You are in the same boat like me.On the basis of my limited knowledge,I am telling you that you would've to arrange for your initial accommodation at any hotel/motel or any property dealing specifically for holiday makers,expats and backpackers-this is the preferable alternative as well.

Once you're there search for the property of your choice and affordability.

In case of any further info please do contact.

Thanks.


----------



## nettyjohn (Dec 3, 2010)

Hassan_Warraich said:


> Dear nettyjohn;
> 
> You are in the same boat like me.On the basis of my limited knowledge,I am telling you that you would've to arrange for your initial accommodation at any hotel/motel or any property dealing specifically for holiday makers,expats and backpackers-this is the preferable alternative as well.
> 
> ...


Hi,would you be able to give me any addresses or information?

Thanks.


----------



## sammysockhands (Mar 27, 2011)

My serious advice is not to take on a rent of somewhere un-seen as I saw some real dives which looked fine from the photos. Also you really need time to suss out the areas for yourself. Try to find a short term rental or holiday let for 4-6 weeks while you get your head around the place and then you will be able to commit to somewhere - most residential leases are for 12 months here, so you don't want to be stuck somewhere you don't like as it is costly to break lease.


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

nettyjohn said:


> Hi,would you be able to give me any addresses or information?
> 
> Thanks.


Dear nettyjohn;

First of all there some Perth/Western Australia specific forums out there,with designated blogs and discussion corners for renting and accomodation:

PerthPoms Western Australia Migration & Expat Forum

PomsInOz Australia Migration & British Expats Forum

Secondly you could check out the short term residential arrangements over here:

Stayz Holiday Accommodation - 30,000+ Holiday Rentals across Australia
Accommodation holiday house rentals- TakeABreak
immigration to Australia, short term, pet friendly, fully furnished houses in Perth WA - ozhouserental.com
Vacation rentals, private rooms, sublets by the night - Accommodations on Airbnb
Welcome to Western Australia - Tourism Western Australia

Thirdly to learn about the suburbs and areas:

Australia migration - suburb profiles, accommodation, schools, real estate, jobs in Perth, Adelaide, Brisbane, Melbourne, Sydney, Canberra, Darwin and Hobart
moving2wa.com - Perth, Australia: Cost of Living, Removal Costs, Where to live, What to bring and more
Real Estate, Property, Land and Homes for Sale, lease and rent - realestate.com.au
www.domain.com.au

In case of further info,I would be more than happy to be of any help.

Thanks.


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

Is Mount Lawley a good suburb to stay? Is it close to CBD?

Cheers!


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

MaddyOZ said:


> Is Mount Lawley a good suburb to stay? Is it close to CBD?
> 
> Cheers!


Dear MaddyOZ;

It is just 3 KM from CBD and accordingly a bit costlier place to live.Please check:

Suburb Profile - Mount Lawley, Perth, Australia

Thanks.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

MaddyOZ said:


> Is Mount Lawley a good suburb to stay? Is it close to CBD?
> 
> Cheers!


Yes, it is close to the CBD. One of my colleagues live there and she occasionally walks to work. Think it takes her about 30 minutes or so.

It is a good area, though the properties are a little bit older..

Once you get here, rent a car and drive around. You'll get to know your way around fairly quickly and also view the areas and be able to choose those that best meet your requirements, so that you can concentrate your property search there.


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

Maz25 said:


> Yes, it is close to the CBD. One of my colleagues live there and she occasionally walks to work. Think it takes her about 30 minutes or so.
> 
> It is a good area, though the properties are a little bit older..
> 
> Once you get here, rent a car and drive around. You'll get to know your way around fairly quickly and also view the areas and be able to choose those that best meet your requirements, so that you can concentrate your property search there.


Thanks Maz. I am looking for a initial accommodation in these areas for about a month or so till i find a good house to settle.

How about Bassendean ? Is it close by as well.

Cheers!


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

MaddyOZ said:


> Thanks Maz. I am looking for a initial accommodation in these areas for about a month or so till i find a good house to settle.
> 
> How about Bassendean ? Is it close by as well.
> 
> Cheers!


Dear MaddyOZ;

Would you please share how are you going to arrange for your initial accomodation?I mean through which mode of booking and which specific medium of renting online - which you've figured out,before reaching there?

Thanks.


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

Maz25 said:


> Yes, it is close to the CBD. One of my colleagues live there and she occasionally walks to work. Think it takes her about 30 minutes or so.
> 
> It is a good area, though the properties are a little bit older..
> 
> Once you get here, rent a car and drive around. You'll get to know your way around fairly quickly and also view the areas and be able to choose those that best meet your requirements, so that you can concentrate your property search there.


Dear Maz25;

Kindly do share the procedure to rent a car upon arrival.Is the overseas driving license must be transferred to Western Australian one to rent a car-and this transfer process might take a couple of weeks. 

What if somebody couldn't arrange a car due to any issue with driving license?In absence of one's own conveyance,how would that house hunting exercised be managed?

Thanks.


----------



## oremso (Aug 25, 2009)

*More about Perth*



Hassan_Warraich said:


> Dear nettyjohn;
> 
> You are in the same boat like me.On the basis of my limited knowledge,I am telling you that you would've to arrange for your initial accommodation at any hotel/motel or any property dealing specifically for holiday makers,expats and backpackers-this is the preferable alternative as well.
> 
> ...


Dear Hassan,

I also need to know more about Perth/WA in terms of Job opportunities and timeframe to secure one for an accountant with 5 years post-qual (CIMA with right to obtain CPA)

Kind regards

Cecil


----------



## oremso (Aug 25, 2009)

Hi Hassan,

It sounds to me that you're quite knowledgeable about this state. How long have you lived there? Are you currently in Perth? I'm thinking of moving there around April/May 2012 but not quite sure though. I'm not really forcy about Perth in the immediate, what i'm concern about is securing a job, in Perth, suburd, countryside or anywhere. 

I'm a qualified (in July 2006) CIMA accountant with the right to obtain a CPA designation. I currently residing in London, UK with all years of experience gained here and was wondering if you could shed some light on my dileman. I've got VE 175 PR visa. Initially, i'll be travelling alone and my family will join me some time later.
Please give me some advice particularly on the job front. I'm senior Accountant, but will settle for almost anything to get me onto the job market, thus gaining local experience.

Thank you
Cecil


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Hassan_Warraich said:


> Dear Maz25;
> 
> Kindly do share the procedure to rent a car upon arrival.Is the overseas driving license must be transferred to Western Australian one to rent a car-and this transfer process might take a couple of weeks.
> 
> ...


Hi, most cars can be booked online or in person. There is a car rental on literally every street corner in the CBD. I have used Bayswater Car Rental and it was all painless and their cars are relatively new, with low mileage.

You will need to present your license and you will also need a credit card or local bank card. As you are from Pakistan, there is a surcharge unfortunately which is solely due to the fact that you have a license that cannot simply be exchanged for a WA one. For those with a license that can be exchanged for a Western Australia driving license without the need for any tests, such as UK or NZ license, then that surcharge is waived. I think the surcharge is $5 a day (it may may vary from company from company - do check though as I have a UK license and did not need to pay anything).

You will be asked to pay the full fee for the duration of the car rental plus a deposit. I paid a $300 deposit which was refunded the next day (well before I was due to return the car). Please read the car rental agreement careful. I was casually through mine and noted that if you do not return the car by the due date, it will be deemed stolen and the theft would be reported to the police, so if you are late returning the car, do make sure you call and inform the rental company.

If you do not have a driving license, house hunting will have to be done by using public transport. Ultimately, if a house is in the middle of nowhere with no access to public transport, then you do not want to live there anyway! Perth has a very good transport network though so you should have no trouble getting around. I don't have a car and rely solely on public transport and so far, I've been able to get pretty much anywhere I want.


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

oremso said:


> Dear Hassan,
> 
> I also need to know more about Perth/WA in terms of Job opportunities and timeframe to secure one for an accountant with 5 years post-qual (CIMA with right to obtain CPA)
> 
> ...


Dear Cecil;

It is a bit tough question,anyway as you'll be CPA,the probability of pitching the job at the earliest will be improved accordingly.You might get the job within couple of weeks or it might take a bit longer,but I am sure enough you'll.Furthermore,be cognizant of the fact that,as you'll not be experienced in local market,you would've to start from a lower level in the hierarchy.But once you're in,you're in forever.

For job market,I would request you to please visit and assess all by yourself:

SEEK - Australia's no. 1 jobs, employment, career and recruitment site
Michael Page - Home
www.hays.com.au


PS- I think the thread has been hijacked from its intentional topic,so please :focus:

Thanks.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

MaddyOZ said:


> Thanks Maz. I am looking for a initial accommodation in these areas for about a month or so till i find a good house to settle.
> 
> How about Bassendean ? Is it close by as well.
> 
> Cheers!


Hi Maddy

Unfortunately, I am not familiar with that area, so cannot advise.

To be honest, Perth has a very good transport network, so as long as you are close to a train station or bus stop, you will be able to get around with relative ease. 

Transperth has a journey planner which will allow you to plan your journey and know the fare in advance. I would advise that you get a Smartrider card from any Transperth office as soon as you get here - you will benefit from cheaper fares and also free travel within the free transit zone (you can still travel free on the buses without a smarttider in the free transit zone but you would have to pay to travel by train (with the free zone) if you do not have a card). The card costs $10.

Also, if you intend to use taxis, download the free Swan Taxi application on your Iphone. you can book taxis from anywhere and even when you have no clue where you are, it will pick up your location automatically.


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

Dear Cecil;

Thanks for your compliments if any! 

I am just a novice my friend,trying to learn as mush as possible.Please do not consider me a knowledgeable person-at the least ,I don't think so!

I have even not landed in Perth as of now.....please see my signature hereunder.

Furthermore in this forum, many more experts are in abundance and they are very cooperative and this is the real beauty of this forum.

Kindly PM or send message at my personal contact available in my profile, if you want to know in detail about such matters....

Thanks.




oremso said:


> Hi Hassan,
> 
> It sounds to me that you're quite knowledgeable about this state. How long have you lived there? Are you currently in Perth? I'm thinking of moving there around April/May 2012 but not quite sure though. I'm not really forcy about Perth in the immediate, what i'm concern about is securing a job, in Perth, suburd, countryside or anywhere.
> 
> ...


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

Maz25 said:


> Hi Maddy
> 
> Unfortunately, I am not familiar with that area, so cannot advise.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much for the detailed info Maz 

Cheers !

Sent from my ipad using Expat Forum


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks a lot for such a detailed response!

It means that I would be able rent a car,even on the basis of my Pakistani driving license but would've to pay the surcharge or inflated car rental,isn't it?

Regards,



Maz25 said:


> Hi, most cars can be booked online or in person. There is a car rental on literally every street corner in the CBD. I have used Bayswater Car Rental and it was all painless and their cars are relatively new, with low mileage.
> 
> You will need to present your license and you will also need a credit card or local bank card. As you are from Pakistan, there is a surcharge unfortunately which is solely due to the fact that you have a license that cannot simply be exchanged for a WA one. For those with a license that can be exchanged for a Western Australia driving license without the need for any tests, such as UK or NZ license, then that surcharge is waived. I think the surcharge is $5 a day (it may may vary from company from company - do check though as I have a UK license and did not need to pay anything).
> 
> ...


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

Hassan_Warraich said:


> Thanks a lot for such a detailed response!
> 
> It means that I would be able rent a car,even on the basis of my Pakistani driving license but would've to pay the surcharge or inflated car rental,isn't it?
> 
> Regards,


Yes your understanding is correct and thats what Maz had mentioned. Please note that WA govt allows you to drive using international license for the first 3 months only if your a PR. After 3 months you should get a WA driving license.

Sent from my ipad using Expat Forum


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Hassan_Warraich said:


> Thanks a lot for such a detailed response!
> 
> It means that I would be able rent a car,even on the basis of my Pakistani driving license but would've to pay the surcharge or inflated car rental,isn't it?
> 
> Regards,


Yes, that's correct. The surcharge is not really much if you are renting a car for only a few days but yes, it would add up if you were planing to rent a car for a few months. 

You can drive on your Pakistani license for the first 3 months from date of arrival, after which you will however need to take a test and get a WA driver's license to be able to carry on driving in WA.


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

MaddyOZ said:


> Yes your understanding is correct and thats what Maz had mentioned. Please note that WA govt allows you to drive using international license for the first 3 months only if your a PR. After 3 months you should get a WA driving license.
> 
> Sent from my ipad using Expat Forum


One more thing,what if the overseas license is less than 06 months old?Because in that case WA licensing authority will be issuing a provisional license with restricted driving times(Midnight to 05:00 AM);when one will apply for transferring the same to WA License,before embarking on the WA drivers license process.

Would I be able to drive even if my license is less than six months old? Furthermore,what is the requirement of WA Transport Department for all those who are newly arrived with such overseas licenses.............. and in that case just overseas license is sufficient or any other requirement is there to drive for the very first three months?

I am perplexed,please make it clear that whether the following two runs parallel or are discrete processes:

1-Driving for the initial three months on the basis of overseas driving license;
2-Lodging the application for WA Drivers License.

Thanks.


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

Hassan_Warraich said:


> One more thing,what if the overseas license is less than 06 months old?Because in that case WA licensing authority will be issuing a provisional license with restricted driving times(Midnight to 05:00 AM);when one will apply for transferring the same to WA License,before embarking on the WA drivers license process.
> 
> Would I be able to drive even if my license is less than six months old? Furthermore,what is the requirement of WA Transport Department for all those who are newly arrived with such overseas licenses.............. and in that case just overseas license is sufficient or any other requirement is there to drive for the very first three months?
> 
> ...


Yes u can do both the things in parallel. As pakistani driving license is not accepted for transfer you have to start from scratch to get the WA license. Meanwhile for the first three months you are allowed to drive with international license.

Sent from my ipad using Expat Forum


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

MaddyOZ said:


> Yes u can do both the things in parallel. As pakistani driving license is not accepted for transfer you have to start from scratch to get the WA license. Meanwhile for the first three months you are allowed to drive with international license.
> 
> Sent from my ipad using Expat Forum


Dear MaddyOZ;

Thanks for clarifying!My query to you on the bottom of 1st page of this thread requires your generous attention,please.

Thanks.


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

Hassan_Warraich said:


> Dear MaddyOZ;
> 
> Would you please share how are you going to arrange for your initial accomodation?I mean through which mode of booking and which specific medium of renting online - which you've figured out,before reaching there?
> 
> Thanks.


Airbnb or agoda site is good..through which you can book for initial accommodation.

Cheers !

Sent from my ipad using Expat Forum


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

MaddyOZ said:


> Airbnb or agoda site is good..through which you can book for initial accommodation.
> 
> Cheers !
> 
> Sent from my ipad using Expat Forum



That's wonderful!

I have been to airbnb,but agoda is new addition to my data warehouse ........let me data-mine straight away!!

thanks for this great help!

hope it will help!

regards.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Hassan_Warraich said:


> That's wonderful!
> 
> I have been to airbnb,but agoda is new addition to my data warehouse ........let me data-mine straight away!!
> 
> ...


I use Agoda to book accommodation whenever I travel. I've got a fair few discounts as well by accumulating points with them. I definitely would recommend them for short term accommodation. 

I'm going to Malaysia soon and by redeeming my points, I've managed to get nearly $100 off the cost of my hotel stay.


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

Maz25 said:


> I use Agoda to book accommodation whenever I travel. I've got a fair few discounts as well by accumulating points with them. I definitely would recommend them for short term accommodation.
> 
> I'm going to Malaysia soon and by redeeming my points, I've managed to get nearly $100 off the cost of my hotel stay.


Yes they have extensive existence worldwide and many properties/hotel to let,though I've found them a bit costly.But definitely its an option worth looking for.

Thanks.


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

Please advise ,which area of Perth I should chose for rental,either Rockingham or City of Canning.Although,both have their pros and cons,but I prefer Rockingham over City of Canning on the basis of my brief research and the limiting factors/bottlenecks faced by a new arrived expat,especially the monetary ones and the exigency to find the long term rental at the earliest.Following is an executive summary of what I have found preferable in Rockingham over Canning and it is for your expert opinion please:

1-Short term/temporary accommodation is in enough supply and cost effective;

2-Rentals are easier/earlier to arrange because the probability of success is higher, as on avg. 06 people are looking for a house,whereas almost 20 people are looking for a house in Canning and suburbs;

3-Rentals are far less than Canning and a house/unit could be arranged in the same rental at which an apartment is available in Canning(supply is short as well)

4-The only negative point I have found in Rockingham is its distance from CBD,that is 40 KM- that might affect the subsequent job hunt exercise.

Your advice will surely help me in making the decision.

Thanks in advance.

Regards.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Hi Hassan

I think you need to visit both areas. It's impossible to advise which area you should go for as everyone looks for different things in an area and a rental property. 

Some people are after the weekend lifestyle, so for them it would be irrelevant whether they have a longer commute as long as they get to enjoy the country air and amenities over the weekend, whereas others prefer to limit their commute and would therefore want to be close to their workplace.

Additionally, if you have a family, their needs and wants typically dictates where you end up living, as opposed to if you're single, you can pretty much live wherever you want.

FYI, there is a train station in Rockingham and you can be in Perth in less than an hour.


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

Dear Maz25;

Thanks for the message!

Yes you are very right its depends on one's disposition; likes and dislikes !

Anyway I have decided for Rockingham for the time being,after getting a bit settled,we might reassess and change the area as per our choice and affordability.

I am going to book for our temporary/short term rental as well in Rockingham.

Thanks. 

Regards.





Maz25 said:


> Hi Hassan
> 
> I think you need to visit both areas. It's impossible to advise which area you should go for as everyone looks for different things in an area and a rental property.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

Dear Maz25;

We've got our temporary accommodation reserved for one month in Rockingham....now the stage is all set....flights booked........short term accommodation arranged............just need to propel myself .....tread an extra-mile...and get out of my comfort zone and kick-off a new-life and career from scratch...

hope to be in touch with you and other fellow members in Perth more frequently upon reaching there.

take care and regards 




Hassan_Warraich said:


> Dear Maz25;
> 
> Thanks for the message!
> 
> ...


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

Hassan_Warraich said:


> Dear Maz25;
> 
> We've got our temporary accommodation reserved for one month in Rockingham....now the stage is all set....flights booked........short term accommodation arranged............just need to propel myself .....tread an extra-mile...and get out of my comfort zone and kick-off a new-life and career from scratch...
> 
> ...


Cool hassan. Is that the airbnb near beach home accommodation? Must be around 1k per month is n't it?

Sent from my ipad using Expat Forum


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

MaddyOZ said:


> Cool hassan. Is that the airbnb near beach home accommodation? Must be around 1k per month is n't it?
> 
> Sent from my ipad using Expat Forum



Thanks for your message !

No its not through airbnb.I have tried to arrange through airbnb,but most of people are simply not willing to share with kids and the ones willing are very costly .We're three including me my wife and our 20 months old toddler.

We have got reserved an independent 02 B/R unit for one [email protected] PW.

Regards.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Hassan_Warraich said:


> Dear Maz25;
> 
> We've got our temporary accommodation reserved for one month in Rockingham....now the stage is all set....flights booked........short term accommodation arranged............just need to propel myself .....tread an extra-mile...and get out of my comfort zone and kick-off a new-life and career from scratch...
> 
> ...


Hi Hassan

I'm glad to hear that you've got accommodation sorted. That's normally one of the major worries for migrants, so I'm sure you are feeling more relaxed now that you have finally got this out of the way. Rockingham is quite vibrant, so I'm sure you will like it.

Best of luck with your new life down under. I hope that Australia turns out to be everything you imagined it to be and much more.

There are loads of people moving to Western Australia, so we should all definitely keep in touch and contemplate organising a forum day out at some point.


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

Maz25 said:


> Hi Hassan
> 
> I'm glad to hear that you've got accommodation sorted. That's normally one of the major worries for migrants, so I'm sure you are feeling more relaxed now that you have finally got this out of the way. Rockingham is quite vibrant, so I'm sure you will like it.
> 
> ...


Sure thing Maz. Mostly I will move in a couple of months perhaps before Hassan  Once I finalize will share the details with you both.

Cheers !!

Sent from my ipad using Expat Forum


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

MaddyOZ said:


> Sure thing Maz. Mostly I will move in a couple of months perhaps before Hassan  Once I finalize will share the details with you both.
> 
> Cheers !!
> 
> Sent from my ipad using Expat Forum


Sure thing Maddy 

Best of luck with your move and happy planning and organising. I can still remember the mad chaos when I moved - from the point I accepted the job offer to making it to Australia, it was just over one month!


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

Dear Maz25;


I have read your post,6/7 hours before... might be right after it was posted herein .....I would've replied by then....but I decided to defer .....you know why?.....because I thought it to be very special one and it need to be reciprocated alike and to ink feelings in words needs some extra special skills..... and now:focus:

I am definitely much relaxed ,because it was a mighty task....it was like deja vu... I have learnt one lesson once and all over again that whenever we rely on our own efforts coupled with blind faith in the Almighty Allah The creator of this Universe ...and hope that everything down the road will be okay ,provided we're sincere and honest with ourselves and all those whom we acquaint....

Let me tell you people here, there, and everywhere are spreading frustration and pessimism and I wonder if there were no optimism then nobody would shoot for the stars and dream dreams......isn't it a fuel for our relentless struggles to achieve our goals...and at the least motivation is the most effective weapon of our armory... 

At the outset,I have tried to use some references to arrange for my accommodation and some other matters there but they simply vanished in my time of need....so I was forced to tread on my own and with the help of your expert opinions...I was through..........

Frankly speaking this forum is a great place to be,and I was luckily dropped here and since then I have always received some great piece of advice....

You're already there and brother MaddyOZ is also reaching there before me..its a very good news..BTW you both should come to receive us there on the Airport..just kidding....never mind.... I would meet you both for sure and we would definitely pool in our resources and join forces to start some kind of forum especially for WA bounds and generally help people it in a friendly,compassionate and honest fashion, thereby making max use of this contemporary web 2.0 technology....

Thanks for sparing your time and reading such a weird piece of writing!

PS:You both are requested to share your email id's by PM.

Thanks





Maz25 said:


> Hi Hassan
> 
> I'm glad to hear that you've got accommodation sorted. That's normally one of the major worries for migrants, so I'm sure you are feeling more relaxed now that you have finally got this out of the way. Rockingham is quite vibrant, so I'm sure you will like it.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

Dear MaddyOZ;

I was unaware that there is some kind of competition is going on in between us..you won....thumbs up....it is very pleasing to know that you're going to land there in a couple of months....hope everything goes well with you and hope to see there soon!

Please keep us updated.

Thanks.




MaddyOZ said:


> Sure thing Maz. Mostly I will move in a couple of months perhaps before Hassan  Once I finalize will share the details with you both.
> 
> Cheers !!
> 
> Sent from my ipad using Expat Forum


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

Haha... Cheers Mate. Thanks and All the best for your move too..!!

Sent from my ipad using Expat Forum


----------



## rnmanjunath (Dec 29, 2011)

Hi Maddy,

How r u, hope u r settled in WA, where r u currently staying, could you please refer some places for temporary accomodation in and around Perth.

Thanks....




MaddyOZ said:


> Haha... Cheers Mate. Thanks and All the best for your move too..!!
> 
> Sent from my ipad using Expat Forum


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

rnmanjunath said:


> Hi Maddy,
> 
> How r u, hope u r settled in WA, where r u currently staying, could you please refer some places for temporary accomodation in and around Perth.
> 
> Thanks....


Refer to my post please:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...1-renting-perth-please-advise.html#post682620


----------



## rnmanjunath (Dec 29, 2011)

Thanks hassan!!!




Hassan_Warraich said:


> Refer to my post please:
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...1-renting-perth-please-advise.html#post682620


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

MaddyOZ said:


> Sure thing Maz. Mostly I will move in a couple of months perhaps before Hassan  Once I finalize will share the details with you both.
> 
> Cheers !!
> 
> Sent from my ipad using Expat Forum


Dear MaddyOZ and Maz25;

As I've reached as well...please share your details....


----------



## karan_2891 (Mar 11, 2012)

Dear Hassan, Interesting posts indeed. I have landed recently in Perth and staying in Vic Park @ a flatshare. My family (wife and 2.5 yrs' old kid) is arriving in last week of April and I wish to get an acco sorted out by then. I wish to be closer to city as my job is there and can pay rent upto 400 AUD per week for a 2 bed room. Any suggestions?


----------

